# Where to sell diamond?



## sparkle82 (7 Aug 2009)

Anyone have any idea where to sell a diamond???


----------



## Protocol (9 Aug 2009)

A jeweller's?


----------



## Bronte (10 Aug 2009)

If you're desperate for cash and the diamond is of sentimental value, you could try a pawnbrokers, that way you have a chance of getting it back.


----------



## mercman (10 Aug 2009)

In Dublin, there are two main Auction houses that sell Jewellery. These are O'Reillys at the top of Francis Street or John Weldon on Crow Street.


----------



## Cat101 (14 Aug 2009)

I was just searching for an Irish company that buys gold and found this
 they buy diamonds also, and help the 'Jack & Jill Foundation'
Can't be bad.


----------



## Sumatra (19 Aug 2009)

I know someone who bought diamonds as in investment but when they went to sell them they couldn't make any profit.


----------



## mercman (30 Nov 2009)

Good idea !! Post your diamond to an outfiit across ther Atlantic. And if they don't receive it don't worry. They will pay you for what you thought it was worth. And all from a first time poster. Mayber you would be better leaving it as an Xmas present for Santa.


----------



## ACA (30 Nov 2009)

> Post your diamond to an outfiit across ther Atlantic. And if they don't receive it don't worry. They will pay you for what you thought it was worth. And all from a first time poster.


----------



## lyonsie (2 Dec 2009)

What size, (carat), colour and clarity is your diamond.


----------

